# Anyone else have issues with scorecard? (Safeguard)



## cleverfield (Feb 13, 2014)

I work for a (now former) top 20 vendor doing estimates and repairs. This winter we have gotten a lot of repair orders that we haven't been able to complete, either due to weather, the houses being condemned, or insurance scopes being wrong. For example, we've gotten some orders to paint the exterior of houses, and repair concrete sidewalks, which could not be done due to temperatures well below freezing. We have made Safeguard aware of these issues, but these orders still dragged down our scorecard and led to us being "demoted" out of top 20 and capped. I'm wondering if anyone else has run into issues like this, and how they dealt with it. Our regional just threw us under the bus because of these repairs, even though we have e-mailed her many times, and provided statuses repeatedly. It's getting to be a very frustrating situation where it seems no matter what we do, we can't get ahead.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Another SNAFU. 

Another reason workmanship sucks! A few years ago a jacka** was painting a house exterior in 20 degree weather. Slapping that "glue" on the best he could  He said (and showed) the work order telling him he had 5 days to paint home or be backcharged for someone else to complete it so he said WTH and was painting... Loved watching that paint fall off over the next 2 winter months.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Ain't no telling how many times I've told SG - "This is stupid." And been told to - "Do it anyways."

Lost two whole house sets (13 windows) of windows. Told them it was high vandal..twice. we install, 2 weeks later they are gone.

Replaced a large bay window glass (68 x 72), 1 sheet of glass, three times before they got the message: The kid across the street has a pellet gun.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Ain't no telling how many times I've told SG - "This is stupid." And been told to - "Do it anyways."
> 
> Lost two whole house sets (13 windows) of windows. Told them it was high vandal..twice. we install, 2 weeks later they are gone.
> 
> Replaced a large bay window glass (68 x 72), 1 sheet of glass, three times before they got the message: The kid across the street has a pellet gun.


the new window coverings they want should solve that. :whistling2:


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

cleverfield said:


> I work for a (now former) top 20 vendor doing estimates and repairs. This winter we have gotten a lot of repair orders that we haven't been able to complete, either due to weather, the houses being condemned, or insurance scopes being wrong. For example, we've gotten some orders to paint the exterior of houses, and repair concrete sidewalks, which could not be done due to temperatures well below freezing. We have made Safeguard aware of these issues, but these orders still dragged down our scorecard and led to us being "demoted" out of top 20 and capped. I'm wondering if anyone else has run into issues like this, and how they dealt with it. Our regional just threw us under the bus because of these repairs, even though we have e-mailed her many times, and provided statuses repeatedly. It's getting to be a very frustrating situation where it seems no matter what we do, we can't get ahead.


Scorecard means nothing for Safegaurd. You are but a number and the scorecard is nothing but a Head game to trick you into thinking you have something to loose. Always remember, You are never guaranteed work, You will eventually get crapped on by them, and if need be you will be thrown under bus and they dont care. You are replace able to them. 

I would forget score card and try and make profit on each job you do. Be a contractor not an employee, reject jobs that dont make profit, regardless of their threats. Your a business and businesses make money.


----------



## cleverfield (Feb 13, 2014)

westcoast Man said:


> Scorecard means nothing for Safegaurd. You are but a number and the scorecard is nothing but a Head game to trick you into thinking you have something to loose. Always remember, You are never guaranteed work, You will eventually get crapped on by them, and if need be you will be thrown under bus and they dont care. You are replace able to them.
> 
> I would forget score card and try and make profit on each job you do. Be a contractor not an employee, reject jobs that dont make profit, regardless of their threats. Your a business and businesses make money.


You're wrong. In the top 20, scorecard is everything. If you don't keep your numbers above 80 percent, you get capped and demoted.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Some day a contractor is going to walk into one of these companies and go postal. It is only a matter of time


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Yup i see it everyday.. we have been doing it for 5 plus years.. never a dewint/wint problem arebso score is 4.0 brokers love us but some how our score card is 92% 93% refreshs you have 5 days.. were never late on a refresh but some how were at 94% but here is the kicker! we do good work. no damages to the home etc.. they have another vendor that destroys homes.. bad wints, leaky dewint, homes look like **** inside missing most hazards but for some odd reason he is the one getting all the work latley.. thats why i know there fannie mae inspections are b/s cause his homes sux.. brokers call saying oh we failed him 4 times cause there work is trash.. but s/g loves him.. i dont get it!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Yup i see it everyday.. we have been doing it for 5 plus years.. never a dewint/wint problem arebso score is 4.0 brokers love us but some how our score card is 92% 93% refreshs you have 5 days.. were never late on a refresh but some how were at 94% but here is the kicker! we do good work. no damages to the home etc.. they have another vendor that destroys homes.. bad wints, leaky dewint, homes look like **** inside missing most hazards but for some odd reason he is the one getting all the work latley.. thats why i know there fannie mae inspections are b/s cause his homes sux.. brokers call saying oh we failed him 4 times cause there work is trash.. but s/g loves him.. i dont get it!


Its really pretty simple, SG makes more off of him. Think about it, they are making a killing on that hacks chargebacks and no pays.

Quality means nothing to them. The all mighty dollar does.......


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

cleverfield said:


> You're wrong. In the top 20, scorecard is everything. If you don't keep your numbers above 80 percent, you get capped and demoted.


 Cleverfield do you consider yourself an employee or a Professional Contractor?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

westcoast Man said:


> Scorecard means nothing for Safegaurd. You are but a number and the scorecard is nothing but a Head game to trick you into thinking you have something to loose. Always remember, You are never guaranteed work, You will eventually get crapped on by them, and if need be you will be thrown under bus and they dont care. You are replace able to them.
> 
> I would forget score card and try and make profit on each job you do. Be a contractor not an employee, reject jobs that dont make profit, regardless of their threats. Your a business and businesses make money.


 Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> Some day a contractor is going to walk into one of these companies and go postal. It is only a matter of time


I recall about 8 years ago about a drywall contractor who lost everything because of a GC who treated him like the nationals treat us. 

Turns out the only thing he had left after the wife left was his 12 gauge. He casually walked into the GCs office and blew him right out the back of his chair with a load of buckshot. 

That guy never screwed anyone over again.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

*high five*

I applaud that guy
I


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

SG and Score-card has no place in the same sentence. Damn that's a oxymoron.


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

cleverfield said:


> You're wrong. In the top 20, scorecard is everything. If you don't keep your numbers above 80 percent, you get capped and demoted.


LOL you have not been around long enough obviously. Good Luck!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*All of these scoring systems are a joke. In most cases*

the cubical monkey creates the problem, and the contractor gets scored for it. Just another way to squeeze a few more bucks out of you. The inspectors are also a joke. I've seen so many stupid and ridiculous reports, in the two short years I've been doing this it's really hard to believe. And the rotten SOB's (all women in my area) always use the toilet.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

...and I thought all this time it was the contractor doing the initial that left the toilet paper behind.


----------

